# Beyond the Cases: 26 Years of the Americans with Disabilities Act



## mark handler (Aug 13, 2016)

Department of Justice published "Beyond the Cases: 26 Years of the Americans with Disabilities Act, The Lives, Faces, and Stories Behind the ADA, " an eight-page publication which provides brief case highlights and anecdotal stories of people with disabilities whose lives were changed by the Department's ADA enforcement efforts. This document follows Principal Deputy Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division Vanita Gupta's Tuesday's blog marking the ADA's 26th anniversary.  In that blog, she wrote about the Department's pivotal role in ensuring that the promise of the ADA is made real in the lives of people with disabilities throughout the country.

https://www.ada.gov/beyond_cases_26yrs.html


----------



## conarb (Aug 14, 2016)

The ADA is a division or our increasingly corrupt Department of Justice, the DEA is another division of the same corrupt Department of Justice. If you are going to enforce ADA shouldn't you also be enforcing DEA?  The DEA says 
:


			
				USA Today said:
			
		

> Marijuana will remain a Schedule 1 substance under the Controlled Substances Act. Substances in Schedule 1 are determined by the Food and Drug Administration to have no medical use. States that allow marijuana for medical use or legalize recreational use remain in defiance of federal law.
> 
> The announcement to be published Friday in the Federal Register relaxes the rules for marijuana research to make it easier for institutions to grow marijuana for scientific study. The DEA currently authorizes just one grow facility in Mississippi.
> 
> ...



On the subject of the corrupt Justice Department, I'm sure all saw FBI (another department under the Justice Department) Director Robert Comey refuse to recommend the indictment of Hillary Clinton after listing her crimes, there is evidence now of a revolt within the FBI and they are taking their evidence  to three District Offices of the Justice Department to initiate prosecution of the Clinton Foundation:



			
				Zero Hedge said:
			
		

> At the time, three field offices were in agreement an investigation should be launched after the FBI received notification from a bank of suspicious activity from a foreigner who had donated to the Clinton Foundation, according to the official.
> 
> FBI officials wanted to investigate whether there was a criminal conflict of interest with the State Department and the Clinton Foundation during Clinton's tenure.
> 
> ...



At this point in time this administration is so corrupt that any enforcement is selective enforcement, now we have several entire states refusing to obey federal drug law.


¹ http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...a-remains-illegal-under-federal-law/88550804/

² http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...on-foundation-corruption-probe-despite-doj-ob


----------



## conarb (Aug 15, 2016)

After the Justice Department refused to prosecute Hillary Clinton because she lacked "intent" to violate the law I stated this could be used as precedent for defending against an ADA lawsuit since the defendant could plead "lack of intent", go into any law library and ask the librarian to show you the "Attorneys' General Opinions", they are cited for precedence all the time, Attorney General Lynch didn't issue a written opinion but an attorney could put into evidence a slew of articles referencing her opinion, it has already happened a lot faster then I thought.



			
				Zero Hedge said:
			
		

> *Convicted Spy Is Using Hillary's "Lack Of Intent" Defense To Seek Leniency*
> 
> “Most recently, Democratic Presidential Candidate and former Secretary of State Hilary [sic] Clinton … has come under scrutiny for engaging in acts similar to Mr. Saucier,” his legal team claimed.
> The FBI has criticized Clinton’s “homebrew” setup, attorney Derrick Hogan noted, “however, the FBI recently recommended Mrs. Clinton not be brought up on any charges as she lacked ‘intent.’”
> ...



it could be argued that there is no reason to obey any law now, especially unconstitutional  regulations written by our corrupt Justice Department, like ADA regulations.



¹ http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...ng-hillarys-lack-intent-defense-seek-leniency


----------



## sergoodo (Aug 16, 2016)

a litigation boon for the drive by lawyers and sadly...less employment of disabled

"The mandates of the ada have a major effect on employment decisions because of the costs they can impose..."
http://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/serials/files/regulation/2000/4/deleire.pdf


----------



## conarb (Aug 16, 2016)

Every group that has been given special privileges under civil rights law has been harmed far more than they have ever been helped, *the late great George Carlin on disability*.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 16, 2016)

Not to hijack the thread but,



conarb said:


> ...Substances in Schedule 1 are determined by the Food and Drug Administration to have no medical use...



*BACKGROUND & AIMS:*
_The marijuana plant Cannabis sativa has been reported to produce beneficial effects for patients with inflammatory bowel diseases, but this has not been investigated in controlled trials. We performed a prospective trial to determine whether cannabis can induce remission in patients with Crohn's disease.
_
*METHODS:*
_We studied 21 patients (mean age, 40 ± 14 y; 13 men) with Crohn's Disease Activity Index (CDAI) scores greater than 200 who did not respond to therapy with steroids, immunomodulators, or anti-tumor necrosis factor-α agents. Patients were assigned randomly to groups given cannabis, twice daily, in the form of cigarettes containing 115 mg of Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) or placebo containing cannabis flowers from which the THC had been extracted. Disease activity and laboratory tests were assessed during 8 weeks of treatment and 2 weeks thereafter.
_
*RESULTS:*
_Complete remission (CDAI score, <150) was achieved by 5 of 11 subjects in the cannabis group (45%) and 1 of 10 in the placebo group (10%; P = .43). A clinical response (decrease in CDAI score of >100) was observed in 10 of 11 subjects in the cannabis group (90%; from 330 ± 105 to 152 ± 109) and 4 of 10 in the placebo group (40%; from 373 ± 94 to 306 ± 143; P = .028). Three patients in the cannabis group were weaned from steroid dependency. Subjects receiving cannabis reported improved appetite and sleep, with no significant side effects.
_
*CONCLUSIONS:*
_Although the primary end point of the study (induction of remission) was not achieved, a short course (8 weeks) of THC-rich cannabis produced significant clinical, steroid-free benefits to 10 of 11 patients with active Crohn's disease, compared with placebo, without side effects. Further studies, with larger patient groups and a nonsmoking mode of intake, are warranted. ClinicalTrials.gov, NCT01040910.

Source: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23648372 
_
I'll admit that the sample group is small, but the results are very promising. The FDA saying marijuana has no medicinal value in the face of studies like this means they are either incompetent or subject to influence by the pharmaceutical industry.

Back on track: I don't think anyone could honestly say that laws intended to be used to prevent discrimination (in Canada is illegal to discriminate against any identifiable minority) don't do some good, however, they should do more good than bad. I would be interested to see a study on the people who have benefited from this law and those that have been harmed by it (drive-by lawsuits). There certainly does appear to be some work needed in that regards; for instance, requiring proof that someone was actually discriminated against, rather than someone just showing up and measuring things and someone who has an impairment filing a lawsuit.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 16, 2016)

"Harm" a four letter word meaning __________? Degree of harm suffered?
ADA says based on ability to pay and no more. It is the "no more" that most are unable to pay vs doing the barrier removal.


----------

